# Hops & Yeast - How long in fridge?



## neo__04 (28/6/14)

Hey all,

About to get back into brewing after around 12 months off.

I have many packets of unopened hop pellets and yeasts (eg. US05).

Everything was stored in the fridge. If they are approx 12 months old, never opened, would they be ok?


----------



## Markbeer (28/6/14)

Used by dates on the yeast will tell you. Though dry yeasts last for years.

As for hops depends what you are using them for. I have found some hop varieties deteriorate extra quick even when frozen and vac sealed. You notice it most with late hopping. For bittering they will be totally fine. When you open the packs they should smell bright and fresh. If they smell cheesy, yoghurty or eggy don't use them.


----------



## S.E (28/6/14)

Markbeer said:


> Used by dates on the yeast will tell you. Though dry yeasts last for years.
> 
> As for hops depends what you are using them for. I have found some hop varieties deteriorate extra quick even when frozen and vac sealed. You notice it most with late hopping. For bittering they will be totally fine. When you open the packs they should smell bright and fresh. If they smell cheesy, yoghurty or eggy don't use them.


Are you sure you’re not taking cheese, yoghurt or eggs out of the fridge Mark? Should have gone to specsavers.


----------



## Markbeer (28/6/14)

Lol. 

Sean thats how I get gread head retention with all that protein.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/14)

You really wont know untill you open them.


----------



## S.E (28/6/14)

Open the yeast hops or both?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/14)

S.E said:


> Open the yeast hops or both?


What he said.


----------



## Yob (28/6/14)

Hops.. Dehydrated yeast is good for years, should have a date on the pack though, if outside the best before, make a starter if you really want to keep it..

For the hops, your nose will tell you if they are ok or not, ideally you'd keep them in the freezer but if they were fully sealed they should still be ok (YMMV)


----------



## Bribie G (28/6/14)

Were the hops vac packed? If so they should be good in the fridge for a few years, note the hop year on some of the Sponsors sites, just bought some 2009 stock that seems perfect.

Ellerslie hops recommend fridging not freezing as freezing can turn them into powder or something.


----------



## Yob (28/6/14)

They say that but it's utter Rubbish...


----------



## neo__04 (28/6/14)

all the hops are straight from G&G or craftbrewer, so everything is vacuum sealed as new. Hasnt been opened.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/14)

All the hops I have bought* have been vac packed and frozen

* When I first bought hop pellets thru Grumpy's they just came in a bag...but...they where fresh..and back then.....thats all you coould get.


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/14)

I freeze my hops because I don't have fridge space, but have a chest freezer.

Craftbrewer vac seal and keep their hops in a cold room, MHB keeps his in a glass front fridge, haven't had problems with either supplier despite some of them being a few years harvests ago. The OP's should be fine.


----------



## neo__04 (29/6/14)

awesome news, because i have 10-15 packets of hops lol.
Thats good, one less thing to get once the brewing kicks off


----------

